# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  اخبار طازجة لاخر تسجيلات المريخ

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل عاجل عاجل... 
اخيرا عضو المجلس رفع تلفونو واليكم الاخبار

1-ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻀﻢ ﻭﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺧﻀﺮ ‏( ﺑﻮﻏﺒﺎ ‏) ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨـﺪﻱ ﻭﻳﺨﻠﻲ ﺧﺎﻧﻪ ﻣﺎﺯﻥ ﺷﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﻔﻼﺡ بعد رفضه الاعاره.

2- الدوله ترفض تجنيس لاعب واحد لكل فريق من القمه وبالتالي سيسجل المريخ المحترف موفون اودوه اجنبي واخلاء خانه ابوعشرين بالاعاره للأمل عطبره.

3-تسجيل صانع الالعاب اوجو في خانه مصعب عمر واعاره مصعب للأهلي شندي في عمليه تبادليه بين الوالي والارباب..

الخبر الرابع وهو صرف النظر عن عاشور الادهم بعد تسجيل بوجبا والتكت وكذلك لعدم موافقه السلطات علي تجنيس لاعب اضافي وانتظار وصول باسكال مساء بعد غدا الجمعه وفي حاله اجتيازه للكشف الطبي سيتم تسجيله في خانه المعلم عمر بخيت "بعد ان يتم توفير مستحقات شطبه ويتوقع ان يسجل عمر للأهلي شندي بتوصيه من الارباب" 


منقول من الصفوة قف تامل بصفحة المريخ عميد الاندية السودانية 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موضوع عاشور الادهم لسه لم يحسم ممكن جدا يتم حضوره اليوم ويسجل
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الله يبشرك بالخير دوما ياكسلااااااوى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الناااااااااااار ولعت عند الزنااااااااااااطير
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاك الله خيرا يا كسلاوى الله يديك العافيه
كده تمام 100% وعاشور الادهم مايلزمنا !!!
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*والله يا كسلاوى هذه اجمل اخبار اسمعها واتمنى ان تكون صحيحه،،، اولا كسبنا اوجو الجوكر وتخلصنا من البطئ والغالى عاشور الادهم وكسبنا ارتكاز وطنى زى الورد وهو بوغبا بالاضافة لرجوع الصخرة باسكال،،،
شكرا لك اخي على الاخبار الحلوة،،،
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

الناااااااااااار ولعت عند الزنااااااااااااطير



قلت ليكم يادفعه
الليله الناس ديل مافى ليهم نوم !!!!
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

جزاك الله خيرا يا كسلاوى الله يديك العافيه
كده تمام 100% وعاشور الادهم مايلزمنا !!!



اى مصرى مايلزمنا مهما كان
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو ريم
					

والله يا كسلاوى هذه اجمل اخبار اسمعها واتمنى ان تكون صحيحه،،، اولا كسبنا اوجو الجوكر وتخلصنا من البطئ والغالى عاشور الادهم وكسبنا ارتكاز وطنى زى الورد وهو بوغبا بالاضافة لرجوع الصخرة باسكال،،،
شكرا لك اخي على الاخبار الحلوة،،،



22222222222
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

قلت ليكم يادفعه
الليله الناس ديل مافى ليهم نوم !!!!




تنوم فيهم حيطة    غرزة عجبني ضربهم بالحتة الفيها الحديدة هههههههههههه اللهم لاسماتا هههههههههههه سماتا ذاتو طلع قنبلة فشنك
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*أخبار حلوة و جميلة
أللهم وفق الجميع لخدمة الزعيم
جزاكم الله سبحانه و تعالى كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم
يا رب لك الحمد و الشكر عدد خلقك و رضا نفسك و زِنة عرشك و مداد كلماتك
الله أكبر    الله أكبر   الله أكبر
و النصر للزعيم بإذن الله تعالى إن شاء الله
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*والله يا شمشره حكاية غارزيتو دى ريحتنى راحه !!!!
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اخبار مفرحه جزاك الله خير

*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*اخبار تفتح النفس ، شكرا مهدي ، شكرا مجلسنا ،  والشكر لله من قبل ومن بعد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

تنوم فيهم حيطة    غرزة عجبني ضربهم بالحتة الفيها الحديدة هههههههههههه اللهم لاسماتا هههههههههههه سماتا ذاتو طلع قنبلة فشنك



هههههههه حلوووووة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا ابو النجوم
الليله الواحد ينوم بمزاج ونخلي نوم الجداد للرشاريش!!!
*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*انصر دينك يا كسلاوي والله لو الكلام ده صحيح كده نحن حلاوة
                        	*

----------


## سيف نمر

*ما عارف انطط ولا امشي وين اخباركلها زي الفل
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*نوم بمزاج

ضرب الجلافيط فى كل الاتجاهات
ونجاح التسجيلات

لك الشكر ولك الحمد يا الله
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

والله يا شمشره حكاية غارزيتو دى ريحتنى راحه !!!!



تدوووووووووووم الراحة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كما توقعنا المريخ يكمل رسمياً صفقة عاشور الادهم بنجاح


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احتمال يتم صرف النظر عن تسجيل باسكال رغم تمسك الاخير بالمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صفقة عاشور الادهم لعامين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم اكتب الخير لمريخ السعد دوما وابدا
                        	*

----------


## دولي

*ياريت صفقة المصري يفشل عايزين صانع العاب والله ممكن نجنس واحد فيهم ولا شوفو موضوع الحريات الاربعة للمصري
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*مبرووووووك بوقبا لاعب ممتاز،،،  وأخيرا مصعب فارقنا الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*أخبار مبشرة جدا كدا الواحد بقي
مطمئن من حال الزعيم اقفلو 
علي كدا
                        	*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*عاشور ده صفقته لعامين والا اعارة سنة؟!!!

موقع كورة عاملين معاه لقاء بقول انه انتقاله للمريخ على سبيل الاعارة لمدة سنة فقط !!!
                        	*

----------


## golden

*ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم

تحصلت ديربي سبورت على معلومات مؤكدة تفيد بموافقة السلطات على التصديق بتجنيس لاعب واحد لكل من الفرق الأربعة التي ستدافع عن سمعة الكرة السودانية سواء كان في دوري الأبطال أو الكونفدرالية وعلمت ديربي سبورت من مصادرها أن الجلسة  التي جمعت السيد  رئيس الجمهورية  مع جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ  والأرباب صلاح ادريس راعي الأهلي شندي بمنزل الأخير في جدة قد شهدت حديثاً مطولاً حول عملية التجنيس وحوجة الأندية التي تمثل السودان في المحافل الدولية لعناصر أجنبية فاعلة هي التي تمخضت عن قرار  بالموافقة  الرئيس بيد أن الرئاسة طلبت من كل نادٍ من أندية المريخ ، الهلال ‘ اهلي شندي وهلال الأبيض تقديم طلب يحوي اسم اللاعب الذي يود النادي المعين تسجيله وذلك تقديرا من السلطات للمهمة الوطنية التي تقوم بها هذه الأندية.
http://www.derby1sport.com/?p=16545
*

----------


## golden

*بوجبا

*

----------


## tolowss

*صباح الخير يا احبة... بصراحة بوغبا وباسكال وجودهم مهم جدا
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*يا سلام دي اخبار والله حلويات مشكلة

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

بصراحة لم يبقي للمجلس دور يؤديه

الدور علي الجمهور 

نبطل الشمشرة  والفلسفة ونشجع اللاعبين والمجلس بدون تدخل في الفنيات ولا في اي شي اخر

نحمد الله كل اصاف المواهب غادرت كشف المريخ بلا رجعة واصبح اكثر من عشرين لاعب من اصحاب المواهب السوبر التي تشبه الزعيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين

ان شاء الله يوم شكر الوالي ما  اجي
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*السلطات سوف تمنح الاندية جنسية لكل لاعب

الحكومة عايزه تكسب رضا الناس بعد مصيبة رفع الدعم
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*شي عجيب والله المريخ عالم جميل
                        	*

----------


## سيف نمر

*طيب خبر بوجبا ما جايبنو في صحف الليلة ولا متكتمين عليه
                        	*

----------


## ودحمدون

*مااظن في كلام حقيقي من الاخبار دي
                        	*

----------

